# How much is enough?



## Finsn't (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been recently asked by my employer to whether i would consider moving to our office in Singapore (located near Clarke Quay). At this stage it is early days and an offer is yet be put on the table. From what i have read so far, Singapore sounds like a great place, and if the offer is right I would be happy to take it!

A bit of background on myself. Im a single, 27 y.o male currently living in a share house arrangement in the inner city. I work in a professional role and earn what would be considered a "middle income" wage here in Melbourne. I like to eat out most nights and have a drink once a week. I've lived overseas before, but have never worked. 

After reading through many threads on the popular topic of living expenses, it seems hard to pin down exactly how much I'll need to have a comfortable life. There is a wide range, and obviously differ depending on each person's circumstances. 

What i know now: My employer will pay for accommodation and living expenses, with an offer to follow in the coming days. 

With the above information in mind - before tax, what would you guys suggest is a good starting point for rent/accommodation expenses - for a one bedroom apartment? And what would be a comfortable amount to live on per month?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

If the company is paying for you rent then you have only communications (mobile, Internet), utility, and food to pay for. 

I live not far from where you are moving to. My salary is about 98,000 yearly. I pay about 3000 a month for all three.

I have been here just about five months. I have a girlfriend. We split the costs of meals.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Of my 3000 a month expenses, 2700 is rent.

You could live good on 4000 a month because you do not have to pay rent.


----------



## Finsn't (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks mate,

So (if I'm getting this right) for communications, utilities and food costs you 300 per month? Seems pretty low!

Work will pay the rent, however I don't know how much will get me into a fairly nice place. I would be looking for a 1bedroom condominium. I don't think the allowance will cover the best areas, but I would like to be close. Without knowing the city I can't tell what areas to look in, or a rough budget ( +/- 500) for a fully furnished apartment?


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Meals are not part of the 300. I have two mobile phones, high speed fiber Internet, a wired line, and mobile data on this iPad. I can't sleep without AC so I have a high utility bill. 

There are two of us. I think we spend about 500 a month on our meals.

If you want Western food then you will spend a lot to eat, but if you eat local then you can eat cheap. My lady cooks on weekends and sometimes dinner during the week. But most of the time we eat out. 

The local coffee is called Kopi, and one cup is about a dollar. StarBucks is about three for basic coffee of the day. 

A nice restaurant might cost 50 to 75 for two, but save that for dating. Get a steady girlfriend and then your dating costs are lower. Haha

I do not know much about rent other than the fact that rentals tend to come furnished. Also I think two bedrooms is minimum. AC is NOT always included, a washing machine is not always included, and a water heater is not always included. Your employer should help you to get an agent to find you a flat.

Electronics are expensive here, so if you want a new iPad, laptop, or something buy it before you come here.


----------



## indiko (Jul 28, 2009)

Being from Australia, you will find eating out dirt cheap! Unless you like posh places only.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

what do you mean by "living expenses" paid by the company ??


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> what do you mean by "living expenses" paid by the company ??


Expat terms !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuxpro said:


> I do not know much about rent other than the fact that rentals tend to come furnished. Also I think two bedrooms is minimum. AC is NOT always included, a washing machine is not always included, and a water heater is not always included. Your employer should help you to get an agent to find you a flat.


Most if not all apartment include Washing machines and Water heater - those without it is the rare exception - for Aircon - it can be optional - if the landlord doesn't provide one, get a casement unit- silent and cool enough 



> Electronics are expensive here, so if you want a new iPad, laptop, or something buy it before you come here.


I would disagree on that part - seems you been shopping at the most expensive places in Singapore 

Many a foreigner, even from Malaysia and Indonesia and Philippines and India and there-abouts, come here because you can find a cheaper bargain .. unless you are comparing prices in US / UK vs Singapore ..


----------



## Finsn't (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys,

An update of where I'm up to at the moment...
Currently negotiating the final terms within my contract, and from the looks of it the salary and accommodation allowance will be more than enough. I'm going to share an apartment, which should allow me to get a master room in pretty much any area. The plan is to head over for a week and check out the potential districts. 

Date of the move is tentatively booked in for the end of March!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

ecureilx said:


> Expat terms !!!!!!!!!!!


I know that...

it still begs the question what this covers...

Living expenses are flat, meals, insurance, drinks, travelling, phone, tv, clothes etc....basically everything......

and I doubt very much any company pays all of this and then some.....
salary on top...

:focus:


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> .. unless you are comparing prices in US / UK vs Singapore ..


I am from the USA. A Used iPhone 4s in mint cond is about $200. A Dell docking station (latest model new in box) is about $25. In Singapore even in SimLin you can not touch most stuff for those prices.


----------



## woot (Mar 8, 2013)

Singapore street food and hawkers centers are dirt cheap! they have alot of local food too.


----------

